# Leesvile



## Yoaks (Dec 30, 2014)

Has anyone been to Leesville recently. Was thinking about heading down there from Akron later this week, and was just wondering what the water conditions were like and if there has been any crappie activity?


----------



## Andrew George (Jan 9, 2016)

Also looking for a leesville report on water conditions


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Leesville is likely high and stained to muddy after the recent storms. Fish should be pushed right onto the bank


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

A friend and myself are headed down to leesville this weekend for our annual spring fishing trip. Will be targeting the Ski’s, eyes and bass. Anyone have a water temp or any reports recently? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

